# Just ordered an Effecta, boy the wife is gonna be mad



## rpmm70 (Sep 29, 2011)

Just ordered an Effect Lambda 60kw....and I don't think my wife wants to talk to me anymore.  Lol, just kidding. Arrival day can't come soon enough...anyhow, a work in progress. I almost have the storage ready, two 1000 gal. Ammonia tanks, horizontally stacked.

FYI, its amazing how many people are unaware of the concept of storage AND gasifiers...


----------



## bpirger (Sep 29, 2011)

Just curious, how do those ammonia tanks smell?  Congrats.....its a great way to heat with wood!


----------



## rpmm70 (Sep 29, 2011)

Well naturally, they smell like ammonia. Lol. It doesn't take too long for the ammonia to evaporate. Then they don't really smell like anything. Plus you can weld, grind, and cut on them without having to worry bout blowing yourself to pieces. I have had the two tanks vented in my shop for bout a month and a half and no ammonia smell after bout a week.


----------



## dogwood (Sep 30, 2011)

My 1000 gallon ammonia nurse tank had absolutely no smell whatsoever and was immaculate inside even though the tanks had seen years of agricultural use being towed around to spray ammonia on fields. Ammonia sure kept it clean.

Mike


----------



## rpmm70 (Jan 30, 2012)

Spoke with Brian yesterday, and the Effecta 60 w/laddomat is ready for me to pick up.  Can't wait to get it.  I hear there is about 10 of these boilers are in operation. (The 35 and 60 kw models).  So far so good.


----------



## Pat53 (Jan 30, 2012)

rpmm70 said:
			
		

> Spoke with Brian yesterday, and the Effecta 60 w/laddomat is ready for me to pick up.  Can't wait to get it.  I hear there is about 10 of these boilers are in operation. (The 35 and 60 kw models).  So far so good.



Congrats, Brian is a great guy and I'm sure you'll be pleased with the unit. If I had to do it over again I'd go with Effecta also.


----------



## woodsmaster (Jan 30, 2012)

where in north west ohio are you located ? I'm near defiance. I'd like to see it in action after you get it hooked up if you don't 
mind and it's not to far from here. Not to many gassers around here but I think there are a few in nw Ohio.


----------



## pwschiller (Jan 30, 2012)

rpmm70 said:
			
		

> I hear there is about 10 of these boilers are in operation. (The 35 and 60 kw models).  So far so good.


That is, in the U.S. and Canada. I think they've got something like 40% market share for cordwood boilers in Sweden and they are exporting to other countries as well.

My Effecta 60 kW shipped from Michigan last Thursday. I'm waiting to hear from the freight carrier. I'm really excited to get mine as well, although it will be quite a while before I get it all set up. I still need to build my woodworking shop where the boiler and tanks will reside. The ground can't thaw fast enough.


----------



## nrford (Jan 30, 2012)

You guys will love them! Mine has been in operation since mid Oct., except for a week in Dec. when it was down while the relay circuitry was corrected. Have seen a HUGE reduction in N.Gas usage. Now all I use is for drying clothes and cooking, about 8 cu. ft/ month! will Nov.& Dec where above ave. temps compared to last year I have saved over $300!


----------



## woodsmaster (Jan 30, 2012)

This year the ground hasn't froze more than an inch here in NW Ohio. People putting up buildings as I type.


----------



## daleeper (Jan 30, 2012)

rpmm70 said:
			
		

> Well naturally, they smell like ammonia. Lol. It doesn't take too long for the ammonia to evaporate. Then they don't really smell like anything. Plus you can weld, grind, and cut on them without having to worry bout blowing yourself to pieces. I have had the two tanks vented in my shop for bout a month and a half and no ammonia smell after bout a week.



Maybe not blown to pieces, but under the right conditions, you can get quite a fire going.  Be careful when cutting on one of these, a small vent hole and the proper ppm of nh3 will be flammable.  Rare but it does happen, and you need to take the proper precautions, as along with any damage done by the fire, your shorts will turn quickly brown by the blowtorch effect of the flame.

Taken from an msds of anhydrous ammonia:

UNUSUAL FIRE AND EXPLOSION HAZARDS: Vapors in the range of 15-28 percent ammonia in the air can explode on contact with a source of ignition.  Use of welding or flame cutting equipment on or in an ammonia container is not recommended unless all ammonia has been purged, rinsed with water and any oil residue removed.


----------



## goosegunner (Jan 30, 2012)

Do either of you guys mind sharing what the Effecta lambda 60 costs, just the boiler?

gg


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Jan 30, 2012)

goosegunner said:
			
		

> Do either of you guys mind sharing what the Effecta lambda 60 costs, just the boiler?
> 
> gg


I think its on the website  www.upnorthenergy.com  Randy


----------



## woodsmaster (Jan 30, 2012)

Ya your wife will be more than mad. She will be jealous of the time you spend with the boiler. I Know mine was, probably 
still is.She does really like the heat and the electric bill though.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Jan 30, 2012)

rpmm70 said:
			
		

> Spoke with Brian yesterday, and the Effecta 60 w/laddomat is ready for me to pick up.  Can't wait to get it.  I hear there is about 10 of these boilers are in operation. (The 35 and 60 kw models).  So far so good.


You will like the Laddomat also, Randy


----------



## rpmm70 (Jan 30, 2012)

The Effecta 60 with a 21-100 ladomat will set ya back around 9500.


----------



## rpmm70 (Jan 30, 2012)

Well so far I have been pretty lucky with the cutting/welding on the tanks. No boom yet,lol. I flushed them. Filled them roughly half full with water, sloshed the tank half full of water with a front end loader then drained them. The tanks sat in my shop for one month before I began cutting and welding on them.


----------



## rpmm70 (Jan 30, 2012)

Woodmaster, I am near Toledo. Once this this system is up and running, you are more than welcome to stop by and check it out.


----------



## rpmm70 (Jan 30, 2012)

To the Effecta users with a 60kw boiler, what kind of wood usage are you having, what load and how much storage?


----------



## hiker88 (Jan 31, 2012)

Also to the Effecta users...

What factors made you chose this boiler over the other Lambda boilers (such as the Froling)?  The price of the Effecta 35kw appears to be about $4,000 less than the Froling 30kw.


----------



## pwschiller (Jan 31, 2012)

hiker88 said:
			
		

> Also to the Effecta users...
> 
> What factors made you chose this boiler over the other Lambda boilers (such as the Froling)?  The price of the Effecta 35kw appears to be about $4,000 less than the Froling 30kw.


Price certainly was a large part of my decision. Also, my understanding was that if I purchased a Froling from TarmBiomass, that it had to be installed by one of their certified installers if they were to warranty it. That would have pushed the overall cost well out of my reach. I also didn't feel like arguing with a heating installer over how things should be done. Even though I haven't seen a Froling first hand, I have no doubt that it's one of the best boilers on the market and the folks at TarmBiomass were very friendly and helpful when I spoke to them.

Brian has been great to talk to about the Effecta boilers on the phone and has been extremely helpful as well.

The Effecta boilers are designed and manufactured in Sweden, where they have a large market share. All of their products - cordwood boilers, pellet boilers, heat storage tanks and solar panels appear to be very well designed. Effecta produces user manuals and marketing materials in English and you can communicate directly with Effecta employees in English. That overall made me feel much better about getting one of their boilers than say a Slovakian boiler.


----------



## hiker88 (Jan 31, 2012)

Peter,

Thanks for the quick reply.  The price is definitley a factor for me as well.  I really need a convenient boiler if my wife is going to load it - so that is why I am looking at a Lambda type boiler - plus I will be burning very differnt wood types (pine to oak).  I went to see a local Froling install and that was one thing the owner really liked about the Froling - it handled different wood types without the "fiddling".  

I'm going to search around the forum to see if you have any other posts, but do you have any recent thoughts you can share?


----------



## goosegunner (Jan 31, 2012)

hiker88 said:
			
		

> Peter,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply.  The price is definitley a factor for me as well.  I really need a convenient boiler if my wife is going to load it - so that is why I am looking at a Lambda type boiler - plus I will be burning very differnt wood types (pine to oak).  I went to see a local Froling install and that was one thing the owner really liked about the Froling - it handled different wood types without the "fiddling".
> 
> I'm going to search around the forum to see if you have any other posts, but do you have any recent thoughts you can share?



I don't think there is really much fiddling with the non lambda boilers when burning different types of wood. From reading here the areas where they shine vs my Econoburn are;

Cold start Lambda allows full load light and leave it. My Econoburn it is best to use a small load to start and get it nice and hot.

Induced draft= no smoke when loading or starting

Does the added complexity of controls out weigh the negatives of non lambda? Not sure yet but those features sure would be nice at times.


gg


----------



## hiker88 (Jan 31, 2012)

Convenience is big for me.  I get home in the evening later than my wife.  I need somehting she can light and leave (within reason) or else the oil thermostat is just going to get turned up till I get home.

I went to see a local install when he did his first burn for the day - the previous burn was night before so there were some coals in the bottom but not glowing or anything.  He loaded the boiler full, put in about 5 or 6 wads of newspaper, light it, closed the lighting door after about 10 seconds and said "that's it".  We had some coffee and came back about 10 mins later to the jet engine sound.

That would be really beneficail in my situation


----------



## goosegunner (Jan 31, 2012)

hiker88 said:
			
		

> Convenience is big for me.  I get home in the evening later than my wife.  I need somehting she can light and leave (within reason) or else the oil thermostat is just going to get turned up till I get home.
> 
> I went to see a local install when he did his first burn for the day - the previous burn was night before so there were some coals in the bottom but not glowing or anything.  He loaded the boiler full, put in about 5 or 6 wads of newspaper, light it, closed the lighting door after about 10 seconds and said "that's it".  We had some coffee and came back about 10 mins later to the jet engine sound.
> 
> That would be really beneficail in my situation



Yes that would be very nice indeed! Was there any smoke in the first 20 minutes?

My wife lights our Econoburn but it is more like;

1.Light coals with torch

2.news paper and kindling then 5 or 6 small splits damper open for 3-5 minutes, close damer

3. 15-20 minutes later fill with splits


We can load initially but it seems to struggle with smoke until it gets hot if we do that.


gg


----------



## henfruit (Jan 31, 2012)

I have found That if i have a good knowledgeable dealer of the products that they sell that i do not have to call the manufacturer to answer questions that the dealer should be able to do. VIgas Boilers Dist by AHONA (made in slovakia)


----------



## pwschiller (Jan 31, 2012)

Pete Schiller said:
			
		

> Effecta produces user manuals and marketing materials in English and you can communicate directly with Effecta employees in English. That overall made me feel much better about getting one of their boilers than say a Slovakian boiler.





			
				henfruit said:
			
		

> I have found That if i have a good knowledgeable dealer of the products that they sell that i do not have to call the manufacturer to answer questions that the dealer should be able to do. VIgas Boilers Dist by AHONA (made in slovakia)



My comment wasn't implying a need to communicate directly with Effecta, but the fact that I could if I had to. Brian Crawford has been able to answer all of my questions. Also, the fact that Effecta has an English language website: www.effecta.us and has invested the time to produce English language user manuals also means something to me. As far as I can tell, all of the English language websites for Vigas have been created by U.S. or U.K. importers of the Vigas boilers. If AHONA ceased to exist, or stopped importing Vigas boilers, as they have done with many other brands, who would an owner contact for parts?

What is your professional background Patrick? It's certainly not hydronic heating systems. That's quite obvious from many of your postings.


----------



## rpmm70 (Jan 31, 2012)

Come on Effecta owners, give us some feedback on these wonderful boilers.  I am sure many of the people on this site would like to hear about them.  It may enlighten all of us to this piece of equipment.  You owners out there have first hand experience with this piece of equipment.  Many of the people on here may not be as apprehensive of this boiler if we can get some feedback.  Who knows, this could the "best ot all" boilers. (Subject to opinion, of course...)


----------



## pwschiller (Jan 31, 2012)

rpmm70 said:
			
		

> Come on Effecta owners, give us some feedback on these wonderful boilers.  I am sure many of the people on this site would like to hear about them.


I've spoken to two Effecta owners who have their systems running, one with a 35kW in Michigan and the other a 60kW in New Hampshire. Both of them had nothing but great things to say about their systems. I don't know whether they spend time on Hearth. 

Hopefully someone will chime in, but if not, I'm sure that Brian could provide you with some references whom you can contact.


----------



## rpmm70 (Jan 31, 2012)

My main reason for the above post is to let others learn about these boilers, and first had experience from others is one of the ways.  I hope that people considering purchasing a boiler or replacing an existing boiler would greatly consider the Effecta.  For what the average price a boiler costs, it doesn't cost that much more to go first class. All I am saying is, purchasing a boiler is not a spur of the moment idea and usually involves an extensive amount of research.  Let's give the Effecta a fair shot by putting out what is known of them, for others, to help them make an informed decision. To not have it ruled out because it is not well known.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Jan 31, 2012)

You are asking for feedback from owners that probably don't know that Hearth exists. Other than Brian, there might be 1 other member running one. Many here will be looking forward to your install, pictures, pictures, pictures, Randy


----------



## nrford (Jan 31, 2012)

Very pleased with mine! Running since early Oct. approaching 800hrs of run time. Selected Effecta for cost and the fact that Brian was only about an hour and 15 min. away. I figured if I had trouble I knew where he lived! Fabricated my own tanks with a consult from Brian. Did my own plumbing, including doing the underground pipe like the stick,ie spray foamed in the ground. Brian built the control panel. We did have to rework this as we did not get switching controls correct on the first try. I usually fire once per day. On the coldest days I make a small fire before before leaving in the morning. 1000 gallons of storage, 2150sqft home plus DHW for family of 4. I feel my biggest draw is DHW as this is produced by a boilermate. 4+showers/day laundry and dishwasher uses a lot of water! I have burned 8-9 "FACE"cords of wood so far. I figured from Nov.&Dec; gas bill to have save $300 in natural gas. VeryVery happy.


----------



## goosegunner (Feb 1, 2012)

nrford said:
			
		

> Very pleased with mine! Running since early Oct. approaching 800hrs of run time. Selected Effecta for cost and the fact that Brian was only about an hour and 15 min. away. I figured if I had trouble I knew where he lived! Fabricated my own tanks with a consult from Brian. Did my own plumbing, including doing the underground pipe like the stick,ie spray foamed in the ground. Brian built the control panel. We did have to rework this as we did not get switching controls correct on the first try. I usually fire once per day. On the coldest days I make a small fire before before leaving in the morning. 1000 gallons of storage, 2150sqft home plus DHW for family of 4. I feel my biggest draw is DHW as this is produced by a boilermate. 4+showers/day laundry and dishwasher uses a lot of water! I have burned 8-9 "FACE"cords of wood so far. I figured from Nov.&Dec; gas bill to have save $300 in natural gas. VeryVery happy.



What are your typical tank temps start and charged?

How many hours to charge?

How many loads to charge?

Is it in house? Storage location?

gg


----------



## nrford (Feb 1, 2012)

goosegunner said:
			
		

> nrford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 145 at start
 180 at end
 4.5-5.0 hr burns 1 load
 in room attached to unattached garage about 38' underground run to house.
 if I reload after about 1 1/2 hr burn I can get tanks to 193.


----------



## goosegunner (Feb 1, 2012)

nrford said:
			
		

> goosegunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is that top to bottom tank temps?

gg


----------



## nrford (Feb 1, 2012)

top of tanks. bottom is within about 3 degrees. All of this has little to do with the performance of the boiler and more to do with how well storage and house are insulated FWIW!


----------



## rpmm70 (Feb 1, 2012)

That sounds pretty good. Basically three "Full" cord of wood so far and it is February.


----------



## rpmm70 (Feb 1, 2012)

How are you extracting heat from your storage?  Meaning, are you using a furnace coil, in slab radiant, radiators, etc.....


----------



## goosegunner (Feb 1, 2012)

nrford said:
			
		

> top of tanks. bottom is within about 3 degrees. All of this has little to do with the performance of the boiler and more to do with how well storage and house are insulated FWIW!




I asked because I have seen some post one load a day but they figure the rise in temp off start temp not even top and bottom and average start temp.

Like this

Top start 145 finish 185

Bottom start 125  finish 160

There is a big difference vs  top 185, bottom 183.

I would be surprised if some of the smaller boilers could even hold the 100 lbs of wood that it would take to get the rise in one load while also  heating with a modest load while charging the tank at the same time.

gg


----------



## Bill1472 (Feb 1, 2012)

I have the second effecta 35KW boiler installed in the US last year. Current date I have 2400 hrs. on it. I am heating close to 5000 square feet, on a windy hill in northern Michigan. My house has several large windows throughout. Original house was built in 1976, back when the walls were 3 1/2 inches thick with 6" of insulation in ceiling. (older construction). I have had several different wood heating systems over the past 35 yrs, nothing comes close to heating like this effecta 35 does. I have two 500 gal. stacked propane tanks for water storage in the basement, with a 14x28 boiler room added off from the basement for the boiler and divided wood storage. I burn two fires a day, every twelve hours. I use one face cord of wood per week, this is also heating our domestic hot water.
Brian was extremely helpful with suggestions as I installed it. Tonight I am meeting with Brian to make some decisions as to the installation of an effecta 35 in my daughter and son in-laws newly purchased home, that is comparable in size to ours. We are going to use a single one thousand gallon propane tank for this one.
If anyone has any questions, I would be happy to answer them as I check the forum. I may post some pics of my system at a later date.

Bill


----------



## rpmm70 (Feb 1, 2012)

Bill, sounds impressive. At your convenience, would you be able to post some pictures of this beautiful boiler and possibly your setup? For others to see what a magnificent piece of art work these units are. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hiker88 (Feb 1, 2012)

If anyone has information or a video about lighting the effecta I would appreciate seeing that.  I saw something in the documentation about an electric lighter, and the unit does not appear to have a dedicated lighting door so I'm curious.


----------



## nrford (Feb 1, 2012)

rpmm70 said:
			
		

> How are you extracting heat from your storage?  Meaning, are you using a furnace coil, in slab radiant, radiators, etc.....


 Mine is plumbed into the existing Burnham natural gas boiler. 3 zones, 1 is for a heat exchanger in a forced air handler. 2 is baseboard radiant heat and 3 is the boilermate for DHW.


----------



## rpmm70 (Feb 1, 2012)

Very nice, you have a little bit of everything going on there.  Have you noticed that anyone load inpaticular, draws the storage down quicker/faster than the others?


----------



## nrford (Feb 1, 2012)

hiker88 said:
			
		

> If anyone has information or a video about lighting the effecta I would appreciate seeing that.  I saw something in the documentation about an electric lighter, and the unit does not appear to have a dedicated lighting door so I'm curious.



  Turn induction fan on,Rake residual ashes out so they fall into ash pan in secondary chamber. This will leave charcoal in primary chamber, light charcoal with torch, throw a handful of small(kindling) splits on top of burning charcoal. After about three min. load 6-8 larger splits,2-3" into chamber. Allow temps to rise 35-45 degrees open and fill chamber. Shut it and walkaway, saying "see you tomorrow buddy!"


----------



## nrford (Feb 1, 2012)

rpmm70 said:
			
		

> Very nice, you have a little bit of everything going on there.  Have you noticed that anyone load inpaticular, draws the storage down quicker/faster than the others?



 Boilermate(DHW)!!


----------



## rpmm70 (Feb 1, 2012)

I too have a family of four and my guess is that I will be in the same boat as you. (DHW being the largest draw) but that will come later.  I see you have multiple types of H20 heat.  Are they installed in seperate areas or both everywhere?


----------



## rpmm70 (Feb 1, 2012)

Is there anyone out there that has an installed Effecta, that would be willing to post some pics of the boiler/setup?

Anyone?


----------



## goosegunner (Feb 1, 2012)

nrford said:
			
		

> hiker88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok that is basically how I run my Econoburn. I thought the Lambda boilers were fill it, Light, walk away.

I have seen the video of the Froling and it seems that is what they do. It would be interesting to see if it smokes at all with full load from cold start.

gg


----------



## nrford (Feb 1, 2012)

rpmm70 said:
			
		

> I too have a family of four and my guess is that I will be in the same boat as you. (DHW being the largest draw) but that will come later.  I see you have multiple types of H20 heat.  Are they installed in seperate areas or both everywhere?



Seperate area. original part of house was a cabin on a slab, no good way to do forced air so ran that in baseboard when we did major remodel.


----------



## nrford (Feb 1, 2012)

goosegunner said:
			
		

> nrford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 It is possible to do it that way, but I like a little time to myself while I am home. Besides the boiler gets lonely!


----------



## mikefrommaine (Feb 1, 2012)

+2 on the request for install pics


----------



## woodsmaster (Feb 1, 2012)

nrford said:
			
		

> hiker88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That don't sound any easier to light than mine or the rest of the boilers out there.


----------



## nrford (Feb 2, 2012)

woodsmaster said:
			
		

> nrford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Has anyone made this claim??


----------



## rpmm70 (Feb 2, 2012)

(Chanting rythym) Pictures...Pictures...Pictures...Pictures...


----------



## rpmm70 (Feb 2, 2012)

I would give you some of my pics, but I dont have the boiler yet....two weeks away though


----------



## nrford (Feb 2, 2012)

Give me awhile I still don't need to fire yet. I will try to get some photos up in about 2 hours.


----------



## rpmm70 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you very much.  Alot of people will be pleased to hear this.  This is almost like the unvailing of something brand new and never seen before....


----------



## woodsmaster (Feb 2, 2012)

Brians posted some pictures if you look threw the some of his posts. allways like to see more though.


----------



## woodsmaster (Feb 2, 2012)

nrford said:
			
		

> woodsmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The way you said it I took it as you was impressed by that. Sounds like a normal day in the office. No I don't think anyone has made that actual claim.


----------



## nrford (Feb 2, 2012)

woodsmaster said:
			
		

> nrford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Whole process takes maybe 5 min. of my day.


----------



## nrford (Feb 2, 2012)

Here are 4 photos I just took. Boy you would think this was a porn site and we have a few real addicts here.


----------



## henfruit (Feb 2, 2012)

I would think you would elimenate those plugs and hard wire the system with a disconnect switch.


----------



## rpmm70 (Feb 2, 2012)

Lol. There are few Effecta owners out there, and I think it is great if we have the owners speak on behalf of their system/setup and show it. I feel this can let a good product become well known. 
  Please keep sharing any info you may have.


----------



## rpmm70 (Feb 2, 2012)

Do you get much or any heat loss off the storage tanks through the foam insulation?


----------



## nrford (Feb 2, 2012)

rpmm70 said:
			
		

> Do you get much or any heat loss off the storage tanks through the foam insulation?



 Not alot, about 3" over almost all of the tanks. There are a couple areas that need a little more but I think it is working pretty well. I do wish tanks where in the house but I have only a crawl under the house. ( home is less than 125' from lakeshore) Sure there are somethings that can be tweeked but system is up and working well!


----------



## goosegunner (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice setup!

Also curious about the foam, is it nonflammable?  I thought spray foam needed to be covered?

gg


----------



## woodsmaster (Feb 2, 2012)

I also thought the foam was flamable ? If so that looks like a fire waiting to happen and I'm not talking in the boiler.


----------



## ewdudley (Feb 2, 2012)

woodsmaster said:
			
		

> I also thought the foam was flamable ? If so that looks like a fire waiting to happen and I'm not talking in the boiler.


Looks like exposed foam is SOP with Effecta.


----------



## Bill1472 (Feb 2, 2012)

Here is a few photos of my setup,


----------



## mikefrommaine (Feb 2, 2012)

ewdudley said:
			
		

> woodsmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here in Maine any foam in the building must have a fire rated covering. Sheetrock or intumescent paint are the most common.


----------



## daleeper (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey Bill1472, your missing the sprayfoam in your installation.  That storage could probably use it.

Looks great otherwise, wish I could swing that type of heat system.


----------



## woodsmaster (Feb 2, 2012)

bill 1472 Nice looking install what do you have for insulation around your storage.


----------



## Bill1472 (Feb 2, 2012)

Couple more photos of the setup,

I built the Insulating box out or tuff-R, looks like blue board but is 
a totally different material, 1 1/2 Foil Backed.  The sides are removable so that people can see how the setup
works.  Insulates well when the tanks are 190 degrees inside,
the walls are room temp on the outside,  The board is not cheap but works real well
about $50 a sheet.


----------



## TCaldwell (Feb 3, 2012)

Bill,
 with 2400hrs are you still on the same o2 sensor? This is agood run for brian!


----------



## dogwood (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey Bill, what is that small brass fitting you have between the two red-handled valves to the left of and below your blue expansion tanks. Appreciate the pictures. And your's too nrFord. I've already added both sets to my Boiler Installations file.  

Mike


----------



## Bill1472 (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes I am still on the same o2 sensor and the brass fitting is a screen that you can clean.
Bill


----------



## wolfcreek (Feb 3, 2012)

Bill1472

Beautiful install. I'm interested in the layout of your tanks. It appears that you may have installed a diptube in the lower tank to allow the pump/line install between the tanks. Is that the case? Can you show us a schematic?

I'm considering an Effecta 35 with a Laddomat. My layout plans require horizontal install of two 500 gallon tanks, I have some reservations about the horizontal layout as opposed to vertical as the majority of literature information indicates vertical tanks. I assume you had to make the same decision. Have you noted any operational or performance issues related to a horizontal layout?

Too bad we need to cover the tanks. Done right they make a nice appearance. Maybe I'll install a window.


----------



## EffectaBoilerUser (USA) (Feb 3, 2012)

The small brass fitting on the return line from the bottom of the storage tank to the boiler is a 40 mesh screen strainer. we specify these on all of our systems as they will filter out major particles, scale, rust and other contamination before it gets into the laddomat and boiler and then is introduced into the entire boiler system. 

We put this strainer on the boiler return line because most particles are heavier than water and will sink to the bottom of the tank.

We also put a ball valve on either side of the strainer so that it can be easily cleaned with minimal time and mess.

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## rpmm70 (Feb 3, 2012)

Bill, nice lookin setup.  I bet it works as neat and clean as it looks!  I would also like to point out that you boiler has the capability of being converted into a pellet boiler ( as seen in the picture with the small access cover on the side of the boiler) A nice feature the Swedes' have built into this boiler for added flexibility.


----------



## henfruit (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Bill, In the pictures of your instaltion i did not see an air scoop, auto vent or low water cut off?


----------



## EffectaBoilerUser (USA) (Feb 4, 2012)

There seems to be several posts related to the reliability (and availability) of the lambda sensor used on the effecta lambda boilers.

Thus, I am making this post to let everyone know that there are (2) Bosch O2 sensors (for the effecta lambda 35 & 60 kw boilers) sitting on a shelf in a warm warehouse in East Jordan, Michigan collecting dust. For that matter there is (2) of every electrical component on the effecta boiler (fan motors, capacitors for fan motors, temperature sensors, stepper motors, lambda control panels, transformers etc.). 

Plese see the attached photos of these "spare parts".

As of now there are 8 effecta boilers in operation in North America and not one has had issues (with either the lambda sessor or other components). In addition, no one has had to "modify" or "fine tune" their effecta lambda boiler as that has been done (on a continuously basis) in Sweden during the 15 plus years the current generation effecta lambda boiler has been on the market.

3 of these boiler have over 2,000 hours of operation.

Hope this helps to clarify things once again!

Brian


----------



## mikefrommaine (Feb 4, 2012)

EffectaBoilerAgent (USA/Canada) said:
			
		

> There seems to be several posts related to the reliability (and availability) of the lambda sensor used on the effecta lambda boilers.
> 
> Thus, I am making this post to let everyone know that there are (2) Bosch O2 sensors (for the effecta lambda 35 & 60 kw boilers) sitting on a shelf in a warm warehouse in East Jordan, Michigan collecting dust. For that matter there is (2) of every electrical component on the effecta boiler (fan motors, capacitors for fan motors, temperature sensors, stepper motors, lambda control panels, transformers etc.).
> 
> ...



How much does a sensor cost? How long is the warranty?


----------



## EffectaBoilerUser (USA) (Feb 5, 2012)

The warranty on all electrical components (including the Bosch lambda sensor) and the ceramics on the effecta boilers is 2 years.

The MSRP of the Bosch sensor is $262.00.

The Bosch O2 sensor used on the effecta boilers can be expected to last for many years without problems. The sensor requires an annual cleaning with a fine wire brush.

There is also a calibration mode on the effecta lambda boilers that will properly calibrate the lambda sensor if needed.

Finally, the target CO2% can be easily adjusted for different spieves and or moisture contents of wood.

Brian


----------



## Bill1472 (Feb 6, 2012)

couple more pics showing the 
low water shutoff,
boilermate for DHW
and air scoop.


----------



## Bill1472 (Feb 6, 2012)

start of the next Effecta 35 with laddermat system," LOL "  install with 1000 gal 
storage tank,  in my daughters house.  looking at using a plenum in the 
forced air system,  to be followed up with PEX in floor heat.  will post more pics
 as we go.


----------



## goosegunner (Feb 6, 2012)

Is that galvanized pipe in your system?

Gg


----------



## Bill1472 (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a small amount of galv in my system, as to the question about the dip tube, I will get some picks soon.
 Bill


----------



## rpmm70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Update..
Yesterday I finally (after a long wait) picked up my Effecta Lambda 60kW boiler...

This boiler is absolutely astonishing.  It is a work of art.  The quality and craftsmanship put forth in the design, build/construction of these units, all the way to the paint used and packaging to ship, is first class.  There is no doubt this is a unit built to last.


----------



## NP ALASKA (Mar 2, 2012)

Pete Schiller said:
			
		

> rpmm70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have been doing alot of research and have decided on Effecta. I have spoke with other Effecta users aswell in the US and in Canada. Nothing but good things to say. I looked at many options, Tarm, Froling wood and P4, Garn, EKO etc.  

I will be finalizing my order tonight with Brian, it a bit trying since I am in ALaska and the 4 hour time difference. I decided on the Effecta based off word of mouth experience, price, size and configuration, and also becuase I wish to burn pellets and wood. 
I am putting in 2-500 gallon tanks and 1-300 gallon tank, for pellet operation I will use the 300 gallon and for wood use it will incormporate the whole 1300 gallons.

Brian has been instrumental in my research and also very patient and willing to talk about other products in a refelctive and positive manner. He never once tried to bad mouth any other company. He was very supportive in helping me design as system meeting my wants and I am sure will be there for assistance thorugh out my installation.

Regards, NP Alaska


----------



## huffdawg (Mar 2, 2012)

how many KW, NP


----------



## Onfoot (Mar 2, 2012)

Sounds like you got things sorted, NP.  Well done!  And your experience with Brian mirrors my own--even though I am still deliberating.  Will be interested in hearing how your system works out.

Barrett


----------



## NP ALASKA (Mar 2, 2012)

35kw


----------



## huffdawg (Mar 2, 2012)

NP ALASKA said:
			
		

> 35kw



Did you say in a previous post that you were heating 11,000  Â² ft.


----------



## NP ALASKA (Mar 2, 2012)

OOps, let me clarify a bit.

I have 4 buildings, home, shop, two business buildings. I am doing things in phases as the cost is...well lets just say I aint RIch! Lol

I will be putting this systme I am finalizing today in the house attached garage seperate from the rest. I will put a simple pellet stove in my small shop. And next year I will put in the Effecta 60KW with 2000 gallons in one of the business buildings feeding both buildings.

Sorry for the confushion


----------



## NP ALASKA (Mar 2, 2012)

As I rule my plan is to burn pellets in house 85% of the time. and running wood in the warmer months to heat DHW ranging over 3-4 days between burns.

This leaves me one gasser in the business that will be a soley wood based system. I have planned for 2000 storage to aid in extended heating cycles. I am thinking of a buffer tank in the other building with 1.5" lines btween storage and buffer tank. Utilizing a VDT style pump so as not to rob the storage tank prematurely just to keep lines from freezing. The lines underground only encompass 40-45 feet and will be at 4.5 feet depth. I will have plenty of time to work out this syttem and howit will operate.

As for shop I am taking it completely off the sytem and installaing a standalone pellet stove out there. I keep it about 40 degrees in the winter and can always turn it up when I am out there. Figure to clean ash on weekends. from both systems. Much less time than I currently spend tending to my wood situation with the outdoor bioler and the cleaning of ash is inside work. YEah..

Feel free to chime in if I can make my transition better, I definatley invite asssitance.

Regards,


----------



## Cebulskig (Mar 3, 2012)

Fantastic NP! That's great to hear! Just got mine up and running a couple nights ago and holy s#*% my house is warm! Ha I was stoked before, but now it's in and running I'm completely super stoked, tired of the gas man stealing my money, and tired of pissing around w wood stoves... Effecta Lambda 35kw makes it almost too EASY.

The wrong kind of system can do you like a bad friend, be needy as hell and not do a whole lot of shat for you in return.... I'd rather have a good friend, and my new good friend is Effecta! 

And Brian is phenomenal!! Most helpful and informed, and not just about Effecta, he's done the research on the whole lot... He knows his stuff, and man he does what it takes to get the job done A++ my whole experience has been amazing, I'm sure yours will be too.


----------



## Willman (Mar 3, 2012)

Is the effecta able to switch from wood to pellets or does it need to pellets only?

Will


----------



## NP ALASKA (Mar 3, 2012)

The way I understand it, as I havent recieved equipment yet is the pellet gun us mounted on the side. The bracket is hinged allowing you to swing it out of place and add a metal plate. This allows you to use wood with out damageing the pellet gun.

This was very apealing to me.

It only take about 25 minutes to switch from one to the other.

I will be posting pictures of my install and will also show the change from one to the other.

Regards,


----------



## NP ALASKA (Mar 3, 2012)

Gene.EJ said:
			
		

> Fantastic NP! That's great to hear! Just got mine up and running a couple nights ago and holy s#*% my house is warm! Ha I was stoked before, but now it's in and running I'm completely super stoked, tired of the gas man stealing my money, and tired of pissing around w wood stoves... Effecta Lambda 35kw makes it almost too EASY.
> 
> The wrong kind of system can do you like a bad friend, be needy as hell and not do a whole lot of shat for you in return.... I'd rather have a good friend, and my new good friend is Effecta!
> 
> And Brian is phenomenal!! Most helpful and informed, and not just about Effecta, he's done the research on the whole lot... He knows his stuff, and man he does what it takes to get the job done A++ my whole experience has been amazing, I'm sure yours will be too.



Glad to hear things are going well. We will be heating about the same sqftg. My house and garage equal 4800 sq ft.
I almost went with the 60kw but decided it was better to burn hard and hot for the entire burn and have somewhere to go with the energy. 
I will use the 60kw for my other side of the property. I should have no problem storing the enrgy in 2K worth of storage.


----------



## Willman (Mar 3, 2012)

If thats the case it would be a great backup if one runs outa wood or wants to go away. It must be auger fed.
Or in my case it would make for a great "aging in place" system. When I can't do cord wood any longer I would just switch over to pellets.


----------



## DaveBP (Mar 3, 2012)

> â€œaging in placeâ€



Great way to put it.


----------



## NP ALASKA (Mar 3, 2012)

absolutley!!
After feeding this OWB for the past 6-7 years, I look forward to the break.


----------



## huffdawg (Mar 3, 2012)

NP ALASKA said:
			
		

> The way I understand it, as I havent recieved equipment yet is the pellet gun us mounted on the side. The bracket is hinged allowing you to swing it out of place and add a metal plate. This allows you to use wood with out damageing the pellet gun.
> 
> This was very apealing to me.
> 
> ...



Yup keep the install pics. coming regularly.  Keeps things exciting on here to see all the new systems getting lit up.   Glad to see that your not trying to heat 11000 Â² ft  with that boiler . I think in the coldest weather here I will be close to my limit trying to heat 4500  Â² ft with my 40 .  

Beers

Huff


----------



## huffdawg (Mar 3, 2012)

Where abouts in Alaska do you live NP.


----------



## NP ALASKA (Mar 4, 2012)

North Pole
Just out of Fairbanks


----------



## NP ALASKA (Mar 4, 2012)

Quick note:

Just got off the phone with Brian from Effecta, we have decided it would be best to go with the 60kw and the 30kw pellet burner combo.
Doing this will allow me to fire one time most days all winter.

more to follow as things unfold.


----------



## huffdawg (Mar 4, 2012)

NP ALASKA said:
			
		

> North Pole
> Just out of Fairbanks



Sorry NP.   I thought that North Pole on  your avatar was being facetiuos.   I work just below the  Alaska , BC  border  sailing between Prince Rupert and the Queen Charlotte Islands

Huff


----------



## NP ALASKA (Mar 4, 2012)

No problem, That a nice area you are in.

We considered moving out but after 20 years, we're kinda stuck in our ways.

Plus I like to drive outside (lower 48) once in awhile.


----------

